
Why does one NGINX worker take all the load? - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-sad-state-of-linux-socket-balancing/
======
GrumpyNl
Attackers might be trying to steal your information from blog.cloudflare.com
(for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). Learn more
NET::ERR_CERT_REVOKED

~~~
jgrahamc
Where and how are you connecting?

Is this you?
[https://twitter.com/Zurret/status/922450684599062529](https://twitter.com/Zurret/status/922450684599062529)

Because that's nothing to do with Cloudflare. That's your antivirus screwing
with you.

